# Biscayne Bay 08/26 fishing/Review Teaser Picture



## iMacattack

Spent this morning with Capt. Dave Sutton from On the Flats Charters and Ashley Cornelius from Don's Bait And Tackle Inc. 

Picked up this little beaut while trying to conduct the 'serious' business of a skiff review. Took a live crab off the surface on a custom 7' Rod with a Shimano Symetre 2500, spooled with 1lb dia 8lb test Power Pro and 15lb leader. What a drag screamer!



















Here is a teaser picture. Look for the review to be posted in a few weeks.

Cheers
Capt. Jan Lemieux


----------



## deerfly

probably couldn't have been caught from any other kind of boat either eh? 

just messin' with ya. Nice permit.


----------



## Guest

Hell yea Jan!Nice permit


----------



## Guest

Nice fish and looking forward to the review.


----------



## iMacattack

> probably couldn't have been caught from any other kind of boat either eh?
> 
> just messin' with ya. Nice permit.


Thanks Eric... 

Going real fishing tomorrow... no review... just going to donate a pint to the local cause in mingo... 

'Give Blood, or the Skeeters will die!'


----------



## beavis

Nice Permit [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## MATT

Nice fish Jan but get a hair cut you look like a bum...


----------



## Un-shore

nice fish! 8lb, dang, how long of a run did it make? Can't wait to see FFR tonight.


----------



## iMacattack

It smoked off about 150 yards on the first run. It wasn't till Capt. Dave got me closer that I could play the angles and put better pressure on the fish. It was a blast! ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits

Nice fish! 
Can't wait for the rest of the story...


----------



## kicker

Nice fish!


----------

